# Imagine if we were like the Roos



## Bograt (26 Aug 2004)

Just saw this article on CNN

http://edition.cnn.com/2004/WORLD/asiapcf/08/25/australia.missiles/index.html
Canberra long-range missile threat
Thursday, August 26, 2004 Posted: 0445 GMT (1245 HKT) 



Australia's F/A-18 fighter jets will be fitted with the cruise missiles. 
   
 SYDNEY, Australia -- Australia has risked upsetting its regional neighbors with a decision to add long-range stealth missiles to its defense arsenal. 

Minister for Defense Robert Hill announced on Thursday that Australia's fighter and patrol jets will be equipped with missiles capable of destroying land and sea targets up to 400 kilometers (250 miles) away. 

When the new weapons are introduced from 2007, Australia will be the only nation in the South Pacific region with such a long-range lethal strike capability. 

The move has the potential to further strain Australia's relations with near neighbor Indonesia which would fall within the new missiles' range if launched from Australian air space. 

Australia's close military and political ties with the United States are already a point of contention in the region.

Canberra's recent commitment to joining the U.S.'s missile defense shield program -- which theoretically will be able to intercept ballistic missiles -- and a plan to establish joint military training facilities in northern Australia, have raised eyebrows.

"Combined with the new air-to-air missiles and upgraded precision-guided bombs, Australia's fighter jets will be the region's most lethal capacity for air combat and strike operations," Hill said in a statement released Thursday.

"The long range of these new missiles will reduce the risk to both aircraft and crew by decreasing their exposure in a high threat environment."

<b>The missiles will be fitted to Australia's F/A-18 Hornet fighters and AP-3C Orion maritime patrol aircraft.</b>

Canberra will spend between A$350 million ($250 million) to A$450 million ($315 million) on the missiles and will choose between three manufacturers offering ranges from 250 kilometers to 400 kilometers. 

Defense analyst Aldo Borgu, of the independent Australian Strategic Policy Institute think tank, said with Australia's long-range F-111 strike bombers due to be retired by 2010, the new missiles were needed to give the F/A-18 replacements a similar strike range. 

He told The Associated Press Australia would have to convince regional neighbors that the new missiles on the short-range fighters did not give Australia a new military capability.

"Australia doesn't want to be seen to be introducing a new capability into the region and that's unfortunately how the perception could come about," Borgu said.

Opposition Labor defense spokesman Kim Beazley told media the government risked upsetting Australia's Asian neighbors by buying the missiles.

"The problem with this government is it never bothers to go round the region and explain what its doing," Beazley told the Australian Broadcasting Corporation. 

"The unfortunate thing is that it brings this in to play at a time when there is regional disagreement with our endorsing of national missiles defenses," Beazley said


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Aug 2004)

Good article but I think the CF has other needs moreso the cruise missiles.


----------

